# Russia to counter US space-based missile systems with its S500



## CougarKing (12 Aug 2009)

Thoughts, anyone?

http://www.defensenews.com/story.php?i=4229263&c=AME&s=AIR



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Russia To Counter Space-Based Missile Systems
> AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE
> ...


----------



## j0hn_r1 (12 Aug 2009)

Totalitarianism at its finest...

 :-\


----------



## aesop081 (12 Aug 2009)

j0hn_r1 said:
			
		

> Totalitarianism at its finest...
> 
> :-\



Russia perceives a threat and is taking measures to mitigate it.

Totalitarianism ?


----------



## dustinm (12 Aug 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Russia perceives a threat and is taking measures to mitigate it.
> 
> Totalitarianism ?



Don't you know the _real_ definition of totalitarianism? Ordering people to do stuff!

In a proper Military, everyone does whatever they want, and nobody gives or takes orders. Things work out much better that way.


----------



## dangerboy (12 Aug 2009)

Neo Cortex said:
			
		

> Don't you know the _real_ definition of totalitarianism? Ordering people to do stuff!
> 
> In a proper Military, everyone does whatever they want, and nobody gives or takes orders. Things work out much better that way.


What "proper" military in history has ever operated that way?


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Aug 2009)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> What "proper" military in history has ever operated that way?



I think you may have missed the sarcasm there.


----------



## a_majoor (12 Aug 2009)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> What "proper" military in history has ever operated that way?



Anarchist and Trotskyist forces fighting against Franco during the Spanish Civil War such as the *Confederación Nacional del Trabajo (CNT)* and the *Partido Obrero Unificación Marxista (POUM)*.

You can judge how well the experiment worked; they lost...


----------



## j0hn_r1 (13 Aug 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Russia perceives a threat and is taking measures to mitigate it.
> 
> Totalitarianism ?



Who said I was talking about Russia...?  ???


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Aug 2009)

j0hn_r1 said:
			
		

> Who said I was talking about Russia...?  ???



So what was the point of your post?


----------



## BradCon (13 Aug 2009)

Back on topic,

Weapons in space just doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Aug 2009)

j0hn_r1 said:
			
		

> Who said I was talking about Russia...?  ???



The article is about Russia. You were talking about who then ?

Again ....Totalitarianism has to do with this story how smart guy ?


----------



## dustinm (13 Aug 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The article is abour Russia. You were talking about who then ?
> 
> Again ....Totalitarianism has to do with this story how smart guy ?



To play Devil's Advocate (while remaining mostly on-topic), j0hn_r1 may have been referring to the United States' attempt to assert its sovereignty over space via the United States' space-based missile system. 

If the US were successful it would create a situation where the US would be able to exert total control (though obviously not totalitarianism) over any space accessible by the US government, simply because they could blast anyone out of space who doesn't agree with them.

Edit: to fix name.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Aug 2009)

Neo Cortex said:
			
		

> To play Devil's Advocate



No need, i'm not stupid.



> obviously not totalitarianism)



Good enough.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Aug 2009)

Is there really a legit need for this against _Russia_?  Or is it just the weapons industry on two sides of the world keeping itself going?  
However, with clowns like Iran and North Korea, I would think that both countries would want a space defence/strike capability.  But sabre rattling at each other?  That's, like, _SO_ 80's.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Aug 2009)

Cold war 1945-Present


----------



## dustinm (13 Aug 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Cold war 1945-Present



I would argue that the Cold War ended when the Soviet Union collapsed, but then I would have expected Russia to join NATO as a sign of their goodwill.

Is there still a Russian equivalent of NATO? Given that the Warsaw Pact fell apart when the Soviet Union did, they must be handling their own defence? (Well, I'm not sure how being in the EU affects things. Do they have a mutual defence agreement?)


----------



## aesop081 (13 Aug 2009)

Neo Cortex said:
			
		

> I would argue that the Cold War ended



I can understand why you would think that. Most people do. I even used to make alot of cold war jokes mysefl. I live in the real world now however.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (14 Aug 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I can understand why you would think that. Most people do. I even used to make alot of cold war jokes mysefl. I live in the real world now however.



You mean the one where everyone buys China the economy and military it needs to take over the planet?


----------

